# Sắc màu chăn-ga-gối-nệm nói gì về tính cách của bạn



## Chin Chin (20/4/19)

Hầu hết mỗi cá nhân chúng ta đều sở hữu cho mình một vài tone màu yêu thích, thế nhưng màu sắc không chỉ đơn giản để trang trí mà nó còn chứa đựng nhiều ý nghĩa sâu xa hơn thế. Theo nghiên cứu của các nhà tâm lí học cho rằng mỗi màu sẽ tương ứng cho khía cạnh khác nhau trong tính cách con người, và dựa vào màu sắc yêu thích của người đó bạn có thể hiểu được một phân nào đó tính cách của họ. Vậy bạn đã biếtSắc Màu Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Nói Gì Về Tính Cách  con người của mình chưa?  

*Màu đen (các gam màu tối)*
Đây ắt hẵn là gam màu được đa phần phái mạnh yêu thích nhất, bởi nó tượng trưng cho sự mạnh mẽ, quyết đoán trong mọi việc và thường có xu hướng muốn mọi thứ được thực hiện một cách kỹ lưỡng. Họ thường thận trọng và muốn mình là người kết thúc công việc cuối cùng để kiểm tra những giai đoạn trước của công việc. Màu đen còn thể hiện sự huyền bí đầy ma mị cho những người phụ nữ và sự lịch lãm, sang trọng đầy quý phái cho các quý ông. 






_Sắc đen huyền bí tượng trưng cho sự mạnh mẽ, quyết đoán_​ 
Đặc biệt, những người thích màu đen đa phần sống khá nội tâm và khép kín. Họ có xu hướng sống thiên về độc lập, yêu thích sự yên tĩnh, luôn quyết đoán trong suy nghĩ, thi thoảng việc ẩn mình với cuộc sống bộn bề lo toan bên ngoài khiến họ cảm thấy thoải mái, yên bình. 

*Màu đỏ nhiệt huyết*
Nếu bạn chọn màu đỏ để trang trí cho không gian phòng ngủ, thì chắc hẳn bạn là người luôn tràn đầy năng lượng, giàu sự nhiệt huyết. Những người thích màu đỏ có tính cách tự tin, luôn làm chủ được mọi tình huống. Họ luôn muốn sống và cháy hết mình cho đam mê, khát vong riêng của họ nên rất khó để có thể đòi hỏi người thích màu đỏ sự điềm đạm bởi vì ẩn sâu đâu đó trong họ luôn âm ỉ cháy ngọn lửa của sự phá cách và nổi loạn.






_Màu đỏ quyến rũ, tràn đầy nhiệt huyết_​
Ngoài ra, người thích màu đỏ rất gợi cảm và quyến rũ, họ quyến rũ mọi người bởi sự nhiệt huyết, tự tin. Màu đỏ cũng đại diện cho những người thích quyền lực và kiểm soát, họ có cá tính mạnh mẽ, khao khát mình luôn là tâm điểm được mọi người chú ý. Bên cạnh đó màu đỏ cũng là sắc màu đại diện cho những người khá là nóng tính, dễ bùng nổ cảm xúc nhưng cũng dễ nguôi giận ngay sau đó.

*Màu vàng quý phái*

Nhữg ai chọn màu vàng cho bộ chăn-drap-gối-nệm chứng tỏ họ yêu thích sự sang trọng, quý phái. Người chuộng màu vàng có phong cách sống phóng khoáng, logic, luôn có mục tiêu và kế hoạch rõ ràng. Ngoài ra, người thích màu vàng thường có đầu óc kinh doanh, họ luôn nỗ lực không ngừng nhằm đạt được mục tiêu đã đề ra. Tuy nhiên có một nhược điểm đó là họ khá bướng bỉnh và có cái tôi khá lớn, luôn cho bản thân là đúng nên thường khó mà tránh khỏi những cuộc tranh cãi khi làm việc nhóm. 






_Những ai chọn màu vàng cho bộ chăn-drap-gối-nệm chứng tỏ họ yêu thích sự sang trọng, quý phái_​ 
Người thích màu vàng rất mạnh mẽ, họ ghét khi để lộ sự yếu đuối của mình trước mặt người khác. Họ không muốn mọi người bộ dạng yếu đuối, khó khăn của mình mà thường hay âm thầm giải quyết một mình. Nếu bạn nhìn thấy họ căng thẳng, đừng vội phán xét đó là khi họ thực sự mệt mỏi và bị tổn thương. Lúc này họ rất cần sự cảm thông cũng như sự an ủi từ bạn đấy.  

Người thích màu vàng thường có khá ít bạn nhưng những người bạn của họ đều thực sự rất thân thiết và một khi đã xem ai là bạn có nghĩa họ đặt hết niềm tin vào người bạn đấy, không giấu giếm, toan tính hay lợi dụng. Người thích màu vàng còn là những người coi trọng ngoại hình, có tính thẩm mỹ cao. 

*Màu hồng lãng mạn*
Màu hồng, đó là màu sắc của sự bay bổng, lãng mạn. Màu hồng tượng trưng cho cuộc sống hạnh phúc, tốt đẹp. Người thích màu hồng thường nhìn cuộc sống theo hướng tích cực. Không có khó khăn nào có thể chùn bước hay làm nản lòng họ mà họ sẽ đi tìm kiếm hạt giống hạnh phúc, sự may mắn trong chính những thử thách, khó khăn kể cả sự thất bại.







_Màu hồng đại diện cho màu sắc của sự bay bổng, lãng mạn_​
Hơn thế nữa, người yêu màu hồng luôn tìm cách tốt nhất để tiếp cận vấn đề trước khi quyết định hành động. Họ thông minh, chăm chỉ và cẩn trọng trong từng việc dù là việc nhỏ nhất, không bao giờ quyết định vội vàng. Đối với những người thích màu hồng, họ nhìn cuộc sống qua lăng kính màu hồng để tự tạo hạnh phúc cho mọi người và cho chính bản thân mình.

*Màu tím mộng mơ*
Là một màu sắc mang tính tâm linh, người thích màu tím thường có tính tự tôn khá cao. Họ sông rất tình cảm và còn rất tốt bụng nữa. Họ luôn luôn nỗ lực để có được vị trí tốt hơn nữa và có được sự coi trọng của người khác. Người yêu màu tím là người sáng tạo, hiểu biết và bí ẩn. 






_Là một màu sắc mang tính tâm linh, người thích màu tím thường có tính tự tôn khá cao_​
Về tính cách của họ, họ là người có nội tâm phức tạp, luôn cố gắng che giấu cảm xúc của bản thân. Họ có xu hướng chỉ tin tưởng bản thân mình, khép kín bản thân khi chưa thực sự thân thiết với nhau.
Người thích màu tím thường rất thủy chung, chẳng thế mà người ta luôn nói màu tím là màu của sự chung thủy và bền bỉ đợi chờ.

*Màu xanh dương-thiên về cảm xúc*
Người thích màu xanh dương thường hành động dựa theo cảm tính của mình. Họ sống hướng nội, không thích chia sẻ những cảm xúc của mình cho người khác. Họ là người biết lắng nghe và chia sẻ với mọi người. Tính cách người yêu màu xanh dương khá ôn hòa, hiền lành và đôn hậu nhưng cũng thường bị động bởi suy nghĩ của người khác, phụ thuộc vào người khác, họ dễ xúc động






_Màu xanh dương-thiên về cảm xúc, sống tình cảm_​
*Màu xanh lá cây _màu sắc tươi mới*
Là màu sắc tượng trưng cho sự sống, người thích màu này thường rất thoải mái, hòa đồng, khiến mọi người xung quanh cảm thấy thật dễ chịu. Họ giởi lắng nghe, chiia se và giữ được bí mật cho người khác. Tuýp người này không ưa mạo hiểm bản thân trong những việc kinh doanh. Họ biết quan tâm, mang đến cho người khác sự vui vẻ, hạnh phúc.






_Là màu sắc tượng trưng cho sự sống, người thích màu này thường rất thoải mái, hòa đồng_​
Màu sắc cũng có nhiều điều thú vị để khám phá lắm đúng không các bạn. Bạn đang sở hữu cho mình tone màu yêu thích nào? cùng chia sẻ cho mọi người cùng biết về tính cách tiềm ẩn bên trong bạn nhé !!
Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

